# Roubaix SL3 Pro Frameset BB



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am considering a Roubaix frameset. I see that the SL3 pro frameset comes with a seatpost but I can't find the specs on the bottom bracket. The SWorks Roubaix frameset comes in 2 flavors, OSBB and threaded and they note this in their spec but the spec for the SL3 does not mention anything about the BB. Anyone built one of these up?

Thanks


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It's a standard threaded, English, 68mm BB shell.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

In australia mine came with OSBB , so you might want to check with your local .


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Specialized is losing points with me by not posting information which is absolutely necessary when buying a frameset.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you tried contacting S about it?
History, the picture on the website, and the fact that the specs dont specifically mention OSBB tells us its a pretty safe bet to say its going to be threaded on the Pro frameset.


----------

